# Livingston dam 2-2



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Just left trying long casting. Tuff going with a 15 mph wind in your face. Nothing. Going white perch fishing now 10 am.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Burrrrrrr!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yes, cool and windy, but beautiful out!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

This more like it, just got to find fish now.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Found a couple


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

liking the live feed...keep it coming


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I bet it was a bit chilly this morning, you should have tried for some white perch at the dam. The creek looks really muddy, at least you caught one.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Man that is hard core. Hope you had some fun!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Got three more days, locks tomorrow


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

2-3 lock and dam, looks good.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 2, 2015)

Let us know how you do. I'm off work tomorrow might head up there.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

*Subscribed


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bring your kayaks, there is one gate open and 1000 cfs.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Bring your kayaks, there is one gate open and 1000 cfs.


:dance::dance::dance::dance: I may come up and give it a go saturday morn.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Go get em FS, the timing should be great for a good bite from almost anything!
If you can get up to where the fish are, the MRF and the Horizon are staying home.
And it's a long walk from the access at the boat ramp.
So kayaks it is!
For you guys, I'll read the reports.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Catfish slow but good time. Sand bass slow but they are there by what I saw of the bank fishermen.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice cat. May have to launch the Kenner down there this weekend.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

This is the LandD the river came up about a foot. WB still biting slow and they're most large males. Tie is today's catch


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

One more, that's fellow 2cooler TeeDavid by the way.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice catfish the water at Loc n dam does not look to bad. I have only ever seen it green one time and that did not last long. It needs 1 or 2 more weeks and it will be on like Donkey kong. If it does not flood and then it will be on in the feeder creeks.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

2-5 river came up some and muddied it too. WB not biting and catfish slow. Did manage a few, weather man doesn't have a clue.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice blue cat fish JMJ, keep the reports coming! It was cold out there today for sure.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

What was the bait of choice for the cats? Shad? Liver? Punch?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Beaux said:


> What was the bait of choice for the cats? Shad? Liver? Punch?


shad, large gizzard shad are here early. We also caught thread fin shad in white rock. River went down a foot last night and it's pretty muddy. Tough fishing with roller coaster water levels.


----------

